# Planaria in fry tank?? Help!



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

So I have what appear to be planaria in my fry tank. I was reading about them from google and it appears that they are there because too much of the food I'm feeding is going down to the sand and not being eaten. I would vacuum the sand (it's only in there because i thought the parents weren't going to breed) but I've seen fry down there on the sand and I don't want to vacuum a baby.

Should I attempt to remove the sand? Vacuum it? Or just not worry about the planaria? 

Thanks!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

I honestly dont have a clue but i would like to post this link as it may help you and other readers

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarians


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry about them, in fact depending on the fish your breeding they may well see them as food. You should be concerned about the cause though, which is bad water conditions often due to, as you say, over feeding. They'll will disappear when the water conditions improve.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok. I won't. =)
How can I help the conditions improve? Most places i read said don't feed for a day or so but it that really wise to not feed fry for a day? I've been trying to cut back on the amount I'm feeding and I've removed all the sand so hopefully that should help...


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Depending on what fry and how old they are they should be fine to leave for a day, however I'd probably do a w/c in that day also...or maybe several small w/c's over a few days if they're very sensitive fry.


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Try removing the uneaten food with your siphon. There is no reason to leave it in the tank and it will pollute the water. If you are careful with the siphon, you won't get fry. As a precaution, you could siphon into a bucket and then check the bucket for fry before dumping it out. If you find any fry in the bucket, a net works fine with fry.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

I've removed all the food from that tank and the planaria don't seem to be leaving... =( I'm not sure what's wrong...and my fry seem to be disappearing. I might have accidentally siphoned some of them because they're so tiny it's basically impossible to see them in a white bucket. =(


----------

